# el viatge...



## mdzaja

Hola a tots!

Tinc una pregunta. Com es diu en Català: 'voyage round the world'? Potser 'el viatge a l'entorn del món'?


----------



## .Jordi.

Hola...

I que et sembla _viatge de volta al món_...?

Un salut...

- J...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo en diria, directament, _volta al món: _En Pauet va fer *la volta al món* quan va acabar la universitat.

A veure què en diuen els altres


----------



## Cracker Jack

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo en diria, directament, _volta al món: _En Pauet va fer *la volta al món* quan va acabar la universitat.
> 
> A veure què en diuen els altres


 
Una pregunta TPS.  Si la frase principal fos futur, caldria utilizar el subjuntiu. Correcte?  Em refereixo al exemple que ens has dit.

O sigui: En Pauet ferà la volta al món quan acabi la uni.


----------



## Namarne

D'acord amb les respostes anteriors, però si _viatge _hagués de ser substantiu (en un títol, per exemple), potser es podria dir *viatge al voltant del món*.


----------



## mdzaja

Graciès a tots, prefero la teva solució Namarne - el viatge al voltant del món - perquè necesito la paraula 'el viatge' en el context. Però tinc una pregunta més. Es pot dir: 'La primera cosa que *faria seria* el viatge de voltant del món' ???


----------



## Namarne

mdzaja said:


> Es pot dir: 'La primera cosa que *faria seria* el viatge de voltant del món' ???


Bé, hi ha algun petit error, no és "de voltant", sinó "al voltant": _al voltant del món_. 
Curiosament, tal com ho fas servir tu, sembla més adient la proposta d'algun company: _La primera cosa que faria seria la volta al món._ 
(Potser perquè fas servir l'article definit, que ho fa una cosa coneguda, i com a tal, és un viatge conegut com a "volta al món".)

Resumint, si vols fer servir "viatge", fent un petit retoc ho deixaria: 
_La primera cosa que faria seria un viatge al voltant del món_. 

(Espero no haver-ho embolicat més, només és una opinió.) 
Salutacions, 
N


----------



## mdzaja

Molt bé, m'agrada l'última frase. Graciès. Salut.


----------

